# understorey - understory - underwood



## soprano

hi i would like to translate the following:
the steep-sided gorge of the river... ( la graganta empinada/escarpada del rio/)
and
a rich understorey of shrubby trees(una rica ... de arbustos/matas?
thank you so much


----------



## Iridium

No encuentro ninguna palabra para usar en lugar de esa; understorey refiere a la vegetación que crece "a la sombra" de los arboles mas altos en una selva o bosque, creo. 
podrias poner "el empinado barranco del rio, y una vegetacion rica en arbustos y arboles"
espero te sirva. Saludos


----------



## soprano

gracias iridium


----------



## soprano

im trying to find a meaning for understorey,it also comes as underwood, and underwood comes in spanish as sotobosque?
any other option?
thanks a lot


----------



## Angel Mario

que tal "una rica y espesa alfombra de matorral"?


----------



## Eva Maria

soprano said:


> im trying to find a meaning for understorey,it also comes as underwood, and underwood comes in spanish as sotobosque?
> any other option?
> thanks a lot


 

Nadie contestó a Soprano en su momento (pobre!) 

Buscando "understorey" para una traducción, he comprobado que es sinónimo de "underwood"; ambos significan "sotobosque".

EM


----------



## terelu

Hi everyone!

I have found the two terms refering to "sotobosque" or "monte bajo". It's a forestry term.
However could some native explain the difference between the both terms?
Are they synonims? Is one of them typical from GBr and the other American maybe?

Thank you for your contribution!


----------



## sound shift

I suspect they are the same, because the British "storey" and the North American "story" both mean "planta" (in the sense of "piso").


----------



## fenixpollo

They are identical. One is a British variant (-ey) and the other is the American variant (-y) of the same word, with the same pronuncation.


----------



## Babel2010

La palabra exacta para traducir "understorey" es "sotobosque"



terelu said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have found the two terms refering to "sotobosque" or "monte bajo". It's a forestry term.
> However could some native explain the difference between the both terms?
> Are they synonims? Is one of them typical from GBr and the other American maybe?
> 
> Thank you for your contribution!


 
No, they are different: "monte bajo" refers to a vegetation of shrubby trees, while "sotobosque" refers to the vegetation growing under the canopies of forests.

Yes, "sotobosque" is the right word in Spanish


----------



## Tripero2

Understorey and understory are the british and american version respectively of the spanish word "SOTOBOSQUE". "Monte bajo" do not mean low vegetation layer, is a spanish forestry term that means forest or tree plantation recovered after cutting by vegetative growth (not by seeds); new stems proceeds from buds in the tree stumps or bases remmnant in the field for ex. as observed in eucalypts plantations and dry forest trees


----------

